# Oracle VM VirtualBox 32 bit geht aber 64 bit Existiert nicht!



## USAFALKE (20. April 2014)

Ich bräuchte mal von den Experten eure Hilfe!
Es geht darum, ich hab mir gestern Oracle VM VirtualBox auf meinem Pc installiert.
Und Wollte Win 7 drauf installieren ist ein 64 bit, aber dann musste ich feststellen. 
Das Oracle VM VirtualBox kein 64 bit zum auf Wall existiert. 

Installierte version: VirtualBox 4.3.10 


Wie kann so was passieren?
Kann mir jemand ein Tipp geben, wie ich Trotzdem mein Win7 64 bit installieren könnte?


----------



## Eol_Ruin (20. April 2014)

*AW: Oracle VM VirtualBox 32 bit geht aber 64 bit Existiert nicht!!!*

- Wie sehen deine Komponenten aus?
- Welches Windows wird verwendet?

Check mal ob dein Host-SYS diese Anforderungen erfüllt:
https://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch03.html#intro-64bitguests


----------



## USAFALKE (20. April 2014)

*AW: Oracle VM VirtualBox 32 bit geht aber 64 bit Existiert nicht!!!*

ich benutze nur Win 7 64 bit, auch auf meinem Computer. 
Bei VMware player, da funktioniert es sogar. 
Es liegt nicht an meinem Hardware, weil schonst könnte VMW nicht funktionieren usw...


----------



## Grim3001 (20. April 2014)

*AW: Oracle VM VirtualBox 32 bit geht aber 64 bit Existiert nicht!!!*

Hatte das Problem auch (allerdings Win 8.1). Bei mir war es der Hyper-V-Dienst, der VirtualBox davon abhielt, 64-Bit Maschinen zu akzeptieren.


----------



## USAFALKE (20. April 2014)

*AW: Oracle VM VirtualBox 32 bit geht aber 64 bit Existiert nicht!!!*



Grim3001 schrieb:


> Hatte das Problem auch (allerdings Win 8.1). Bei mir war es der Hyper-V-Dienst, der VirtualBox davon abhielt, 64-Bit Maschinen zu akzeptieren.


 Und wie hast du es dann, das Problem beseitigt?


----------



## Grim3001 (20. April 2014)

*AW: Oracle VM VirtualBox 32 bit geht aber 64 bit Existiert nicht!!!*

Ich habe Hyper-V deaktiviert. Einfach "Windows Funktionen" im Startmenü eingeben, Hyper-V suchen und deaktivieren.


----------

